# Gentoo su portatile

## Yugi

Salve ho cercato in rete ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla. Vorrei sapere se e' possibile installare gentoo su un pc portatile se si come ? fino ad ora l'ho sempre e solo installato su pc fissi.

Volevo anche un vostro parere, secondo voi gentoo su pc portatile e' una buona idea ???

----------

## HoX

Io in questo preciso istante sto usando gentoo su portatile e non mi trovo male.

I problemi che potresti avere riguardano la compatibilità HW (ma una buona ricerca prima li può limitare) e basta.

Per il resto è come su un desktop (anche se ti conviene seguire la guida sulla gestione energetica per la batteria).

Non vedo perchè non dovrebbe essere una buona idea. Anzi... già che il notebook è (teoricamente) più personale di un desktop, tanto vale poterlo personalizzare al meglio, no?

----------

## Yugi

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Io in questo preciso istante sto usando gentoo su portatile e non mi trovo male.
> 
> I problemi che potresti avere riguardano la compatibilità HW (ma una buona ricerca prima li può limitare) e basta.
> 
> Per il resto è come su un desktop (anche se ti conviene seguire la guida sulla gestione energetica per la batteria).
> ...

 

solo una curiosità tu come aggiorni ? gli faui compilare tutto ? o usi altri metodi ?

----------

## matteo.pata

Anche io ho installao sul mio portatile la gentoo e mi trovo molto bene ci metti un attimo per far combaciare tutti i vari file di configurazione ma poi ti troverari veramente benissimo e la puoi personalizzare come vuoi ciao e buona installazione.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## HoX

 *Yugi wrote:*   

> solo una curiosità tu come aggiorni ? gli faui compilare tutto ? o usi altri metodi ?

 

Io compilo tranquillamente... non vedo quale sia il problema a riguardo

----------

## Kernel78

Rispondo alla tua domanda con un'altra domanda: cosa ti fa pensare che ci possano essere problemi a installare gentoo su un portatile ?

----------

## rjack

Ho avuto gentoo sul portatile per un po' di tempo (un annetto) e non ha fatto una piega, nessun problema.

Poi mi sono accorto che dalla parte del processore la griglia si stava leggermente deformando per il calore.

L'unico avviso che posso dare e' di usare distcc il piu' possibile per delegare la compilazione ad altre macchine. Non tanto per risparmiare tempo (beh, insomma...) ma proprio per evitare problemi di surriscaldamento.

Per il resto, se hai guai di compatibilita' hardware li hai ovviamente con qualsiasi distro.

----------

## HoX

 *rjack wrote:*   

> L'unico avviso che posso dare e' di usare distcc il piu' possibile per delegare la compilazione ad altre macchine. Non tanto per risparmiare tempo (beh, insomma...) ma proprio per evitare problemi di surriscaldamento.

 

Per limitare il deterioramento sarebbe sufficente (quando possibile) compilare in ram (la ram è la parte meno costosa da cambiare e che anche se si deteriora "fa lo stesso").... quanto a uso della CPU è relativo perchè scommeto che GTA:SA sotto win surriscalderebbe allo stesso modo (come anche un sacco di altri processi sotto Gnu/Linux)... al max si può raffreddare meglio il nb con un qualunque sistema...

----------

## Inventore1

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *rjack wrote:*   L'unico avviso che posso dare e' di usare distcc il piu' possibile per delegare la compilazione ad altre macchine. Non tanto per risparmiare tempo (beh, insomma...) ma proprio per evitare problemi di surriscaldamento. 
> 
> Per limitare il deterioramento sarebbe sufficente (quando possibile) compilare in ram (la ram è la parte meno costosa da cambiare e che anche se si deteriora "fa lo stesso")

 

quando usi gcc con l'opzione -pipe viene messo tutto in ram comunque.. l'unico stadio dove guadagni tempo e temperatura forse è la decompressione.. ma quante volte decomprimi in un merge? e comunque tutto questo cosa c'entra con il surriscaldamento del processore? anche se compili in ram il procio scalda comunque...  :Razz: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza

notebook == fisso

indi

gentoo == gentoo.

----------

## HoX

 *Inventore1 wrote:*   

> e comunque tutto questo cosa c'entra con il surriscaldamento del processore? anche se compili in ram il procio scalda comunque... 

 

Se leggi bene infatti ho scritto che per il deterioramento e non per il surriscaldamento. La compilazione indubbiamente lavora su HD (e anche con l'opzione -pipe).

Ho provato a compilare su tmpfs ed è più veloce.

Dopo ho parlato del surriscaldamento che è relativo in quanto anche altri applicativi usano la cpu in modo intensivo

----------

## lavish

Spostato dal Forum italiano (Italian) al Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## djinnZ

Avevo risolto prima del crash pasticciando fancontrol in modo tale da sparare la ventola semrpe al massimo, dovrebbe bastare.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

baldi gentooisti quante cose ho letto: un laptop è un computer tanto quanto un fisso... Vai e goditi la libertà di movimento. Un consiglio spassionato è la lettura della guida al risparmio energetico che ti garantirà lunga vita alla batteria e una maggior conoscenza di come gentoo funziona.

Per preservare a lunga qualunque tipo di PC, la compilazione in ram, montando in /var/tmp/portage un'area della ram 

```
mount -t tmpfs -o size=400m none /var/tmp/portage
```

 aiuta a velocizzare la compilazione e a far zappare meno il disco.

Per il calore... L'unico rimedio è la buona aerazione ed eventualmente l'uso di frequenza dinamiche... per il resto se un PC è progettato male non c'è OS che tenga: scalderà d+ .

Buon divertimento...

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

l'unica cosa che non ha detto e che portatile sia... io l'ho installata su di un acer travelmate p3 a 600mhz e va che è una meraviglia (ps di quelli ultraportatili senza lettore cd)

----------

